# Picked up a 1032 at the scrapyard



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, first post here.

I was at the local recycling-station yesterday, and saw a snowblower in what appeared to be a well used, but OK condition. The outlet and the bucket had some signs of repairs with a welder.

I asked if I could take it with me, and I could. 
It looked well maintained with still light brown oil, full fuel tank, new spark plug. I have not yet tried to start it. It is missing the belt that drives the snowblower.

The model/serialnumber is 924073 - 017337
What year could that be?

The tecumseh label says DOM 02338, wich is December in 2003. It looks alot older though. Maybe the engine was replaced once?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi gjelsvik
Welcome to the forum. I believe your series was from 1983 or thereabouts. Motor was probably a replacement for a 10 hp that grenaded...a common problem for the 10 hp Tecumseh engine usually caused by low oil and overspeeding. You got quite a find for your dump picking. Well worth putting some time into in the off season. Parts are still available and a wealth of help on this forum when and if you need it . Good luck. MH


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome! And that's a great find! Apparently the 32" buckets are rather rare. Get it fixed up, and it could serve you for a long time. 

If you haven't been there already, here you may be able to download manuals for your machine. Potentially the owner's manual, parts manual, and service manual, if you're lucky. They're great resources to have available: 

Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Got any pictures?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

welcome aboard.. looking forward to hearing (and seeing) the results of your score.


----------



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

I have downloaded the manuals, Will get them printed at work. And take a look at it tomorrow.

Heres som pictures like it was when I picked it up. Needs a good clean and a repaint, But ill first get it going before using time on the cosmetics.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9rarz3fqp9ayfop/WP_20140406_16_05_34_Pro.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9rarz3fqp9ayfop/WP_20140406_16_05_34_Pro.jpg


https://www.dropbox.com/s/qk7zvjbbxrh24w7/WP_20140406_16_05_45_Pro.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lhwuhtgjmgu7f1i/WP_20140406_16_05_52_Pro.jpg


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

That is in some pretty decent shape.for being in the scrap yard.
Any plans for a complete restoration?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

for being from the scrapyard, its in great shape. repaint it with rustelium chevy orange


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You haven't tried starting the engine??? Hop to it, my good man!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Seems like that tall chute was added on - leading me to believe that the blower was owned by a tinkerer. If that is true, then there must be more wrong with it than meets the eye, and I would guess that you may have a handfull of work ahead of you.

With that in mind...I'll offer you a $50 profit on your find - sight unseen ! Where do you live ? Must be within 200 miles of Albany NY, or near Northern NJ, or Phillie - those are the places I frequent.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats an excellent find. I'd frequent that recycling station a little more often.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I just picked up a 1969 7/32 for $25 and am in the dis-assembly process. Lots of little things need attention and I would really like to have the 10Hp 
You should have a build or refurbish thread to show off what you'll do to get it ready for winter '14/'15


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it looks like their was an electric starter on it but the previous owner pulled it


----------



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Seems like that tall chute was added on - leading me to believe that the blower was owned by a tinkerer. If that is true, then there must be more wrong with it than meets the eye, and I would guess that you may have a handfull of work ahead of you.
> 
> With that in mind...I'll offer you a $50 profit on your find - sight unseen ! Where do you live ? Must be within 200 miles of Albany NY, or near Northern NJ, or Phillie - those are the places I frequent.



Live in norway, so Ill guess that is out of the question 

Yes i think the previous owner had some mechanical skills, but from what Ive read, theese machines are not rocket science. And parts are still available, so we`ll see


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Beast*

That sure looks like it could be a beast there. If you got it for a good price, then well done. Worst case if the engine or some part is grenaded, it's all pretty much replaceable.

Well done. Now go out and try starting it up.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

gjelsvik said:


> Live in norway, so Ill guess that is out of the question
> 
> Yes i think the previous owner had some mechanical skills, but from what Ive read, theese machines are not rocket science. And parts are still available, so we`ll see


Hey what about DHL ? LOL

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok, did a good 20 minutes pulling the starter rope on this one now.. Nothing.
Pulled out the plug, it looks like new, but its all dry. No fuel?

So i laid the plug onto the head, and pulled the rope. No spark.

So no fuel and no spark.

The ignition lock was disconnected. There is a black and a red wire that was jumped together, I guess that this was some short of hack because of a broken lock. 

Anyone have any experience on how this ignition system is designed?


----------



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

Its Alive!







I found out that the two wires the PO had jumped together was working opposite of what i thought. So i took them apart and I had spark. Filled up the tank with fresh fuel and it started on the 3rd pull.

All speeds forward and reverse worked great, but the auger did obviously not work because of the missing belt. Will try to source that one tomorrow.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats runs nice for free, although it will need a crab cleaning and a new muffler, on this type there is an internal baffle and it sounds likes yours has rusted off ans is rattling around, or you could just pull it out


----------



## gjelsvik (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes its loud, but the rattling is the links/arms from the controls, down to the tractor.

You think i need to clean the carb?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

gjelsvik said:


> Live in norway, so Ill guess that is out of the question


Now that it's running I'll give you $75 if you pay for shipping 

You've done good with that one. Even if you buy a new carb for it you're still way ahead of the game and you have a nice, well built, wide blower for cheap !!

As for cleaning the carb. Depends on how smoothly it runs and how well it starts. You might not notice a problem until it's cold again. If you have the skills to disassemble and clean it, now would be a good time. And for the cost of a carb kit it's cheap insurance.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sounds like it, its surging at full rpms, i have 3 aftermarket oregon carbs from rmas that i thought were bad then realized that the valves were leaking and put on a honda clone, i can sell you an adjustable one that was used for like 4 months for 30 dollars


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, hey it's runner, that is a big step in the right direction.

Now, it is just a matter of getting everything to function as it should, and relishing in your victory.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yea, Yea,,,,,,, I know,,,, I'm Johnny come lately on this one, but hay, it's summer, its raining, and I'm board outta my mind. So what do I do? surf the old post's.

Looking at the video, 10 seconds in, the bottom of that bucket appears to have a pretty good bow to it. Anyone else see that?

I realize it is a scrap yard find, and I'm Jealous. Just wondered if anyone else was seeing what I think I see.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess it's the scraper bar. The one on my 10 year old Ariens wore much more in the center and looked like what I saw in the video.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i see it, but for free i wouldnt give a **** because practically everything else is good and it has carlisle x tracs easily worth 80 for the pair


----------

